# lucky kid



## Buster (Oct 14, 2012)

I took my 12 YO grandson hunting Saturday-his first time ever with a gun--in less than 30 minutes he had his first deer a small "trophy" 4 point.
He was so nervous that it took him almost 2 minutes to make the shot-- which dropped the deer in its tracks.
I told him that in 20 more years he would realize how lucky he was to get a shot in the first 30 minutes of his first hunt.
Happy kid and happy grandpa


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 14, 2012)

That is awesome! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2012)

Man!!!! that is awesome... post some pics


----------



## Throwback (Oct 14, 2012)

excellent!

T


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 14, 2012)

Nothing like the first!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Buster (Oct 14, 2012)

Bo's first deer


----------



## Boar Hog (Oct 14, 2012)

Perfect shot placement! Starting him out right, good job fellas!


----------



## mattech (Oct 14, 2012)

He will be spoiled for life.


----------



## BBowman (Oct 14, 2012)

That's a lucky Grandpa too.


----------



## frog1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Way to go. Congratulations


----------



## Milkman (Oct 14, 2012)

Excellent. !!!!    I know how you feel, I have grandchildren too.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet!!!


----------



## RNC (Oct 14, 2012)

congrats 2 him on his 1st !


----------



## Gulfin (Oct 15, 2012)

Way to go Bo!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2012)

Excellent shot!  Congrats to the young man!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations to the young hunter! Lots bigger than my first!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 15, 2012)

Spoiled, congrats to him.  And great shot!


----------



## Buster (Oct 15, 2012)

BBowman said:


> That's a lucky Grandpa too.



you got that right


----------



## DCHunter (Oct 15, 2012)

Good shot! Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Big Country (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah it will spoil EM ,but that's what it's all about


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats to the both of ya'll ...


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 25, 2012)

congrats to the young man and to grandpa, memories in the making right there keep it up


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 12, 2012)

Very nice. Good job


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 13, 2012)

congrats to the young feller and to you for takin' the time ...


----------



## GroundMan (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats to him!!


----------



## buckslayer09 (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome


----------

